# Long 610



## kpack (Dec 1, 2013)

Morning this is my first thread just joined and glad I found y'all. I need a little help with my tractor. In the future maybe I can help someone. 
My steering unit started leaking so I pulled it out we tried to to put a seal kit but the neck was to rusty so I got a new one. While I had it down I painted the fuel tank and glad I did it was was rusty and pitted it may last a few more yrs. the probable I have is when I put it back together the throttle arm at the bottom has a spring a cup washer and double nutted it was down awhile and don't remember just how it went . Was hoping someone could look at there's or the parts manual I don't have one. Thanks


----------



## jdfan100 (Jan 26, 2013)

kpack said:


> Morning this is my first thread just joined and glad I found y'all. I need a little help with my tractor. In the future maybe I can help someone.
> My steering unit started leaking so I pulled it out we tried to to put a seal kit but the neck was to rusty so I got a new one. While I had it down I painted the fuel tank and glad I did it was was rusty and pitted it may last a few more yrs. the probable I have is when I put it back together the throttle arm at the bottom has a spring a cup washer and double nutted it was down awhile and don't remember just how it went . Was hoping someone could look at there's or the parts manual I don't have one. Thanks


Welcome to the forum kpack!  I'm sorry I don't know that much about your tractor but I'm sure someone on here can help ya 

-Ben


----------



## kpack (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks jd. My throttle arm is slipping while operating the tractor I have to keep pulling the lever to keep rpms up. 
I hate to tighten the the double lock nut until I find out if I have installed right.


----------



## jdfan100 (Jan 26, 2013)

kpack said:


> Thanks jd. My throttle arm is slipping while operating the tractor I have to keep pulling the lever to keep rpms up.
> I hate to tighten the the double lock nut until I find out if I have installed right.


Yea my Farmall super H did the same thing but after I tightend those up it works fine now 

-Ben


----------



## kpack (Dec 1, 2013)

I've got a parts manual on order 99.00 wow maybe I can tell from that thanks.


----------



## jdfan100 (Jan 26, 2013)

kpack said:


> I've got a parts manual on order 99.00 wow maybe I can tell from that thanks.


Yea for that price I hope it helps!  

-Ben


----------



## kpack (Dec 1, 2013)

I went a head and cranked down on the nuts its good now. Parts manual showed I had it right thanks.


----------

